# [SOLVED] BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe



## ajskyman

Let me get right to it. So, a few weeks ago, my computer started to bluescreen when going into sleep mode. So when it is told to sleep, the screen will fade to black and it will seem to start to enter sleep. The HDD activity light will eventually stop, yet after a few seconds before entering a sleep state, HDD activity resumes and a blue screen is displayed. I am usually capable of figuring out most things having to do with computers, however I need to ask for help from the community on this one. I am unable to think of anything I have done to start this. I didn't install anything new or update drivers or anything when this started happening.
Here is what I have tried so far:


Removed daemon tools
Removed Avast!
Updated drivers
Run windows disk check - no errors found
Run WD Data Lifeguard disk check - no errors found
Run Memtest on two separate occasions - no errors found
Updated bios - this also removed all overclocking so I'm at stock speed
Removed various unneeded software
Reverted back to earliest and stable restore point - seemed to stop the problem, maybe for a few stand-by cycles, yet didn't last. Now the machine provides a BSOD every time I attempt to stand by.
I am truly at a loss at this point. Hopefully the dumps attached will be of help, yet I am unable to understand them. All I know is that ntoskrnl.exe is the driver listed when running BlueScreenView. 

If there is _anything_ I can do to provide helpful information, do not hesitate to ask.


Thanks so much, any help is appreciated!:smile:


----------



## Patrick

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

Hi,

All of the attached DMP files are of the *IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)* bug check.

_This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above._

This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high. The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.

*The instruction we fail on is the same in every crash dump:*



Code:


4: kd> .trap fffff880`037e7870
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000006 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000387a25b rsp=fffff880037e7a00 rbp=0000000000000001
 [COLOR=Red]r8=fffff8a0001fe550[/COLOR]  r9=0000000000000004 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000100 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
[COLOR=Red]nt!ExpScanGeneralLookasideList+0xa0[/COLOR]:
fffff800`0387a25b 418b40d8        [COLOR=Indigo]mov[/COLOR]     eax,dword [COLOR=Blue]ptr[/COLOR] [[COLOR=DarkGreen]r8[/COLOR]-28h] ds:fffff8a0`001fe528=00000081

We fail moving a pointer in the *r8 *register every time, all occurring in *nt!ExpScanGeneralLookasideList*. With that said, this is absolutely a software issue.

*--------------------------*

Taking a look at the loaded modules list, I see a few problematic programs:

*1. *Uninstall Glary Utilities ASAP.

*2. *Uninstall EaseUS Todo Backup ASAP! The amount of times I've seen this software cause crashes in various ways is unbelievable.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ajskyman

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*



Patrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> All of the attached DMP files are of the *IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)* bug check.
> 
> _This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above._
> 
> This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high. The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.
> 
> *The instruction we fail on is the same in every crash dump:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 4: kd> .trap fffff880`037e7870
> NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
> Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
> rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
> rdx=0000000000000006 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
> rip=fffff8000387a25b rsp=fffff880037e7a00 rbp=0000000000000001
> [COLOR=Red]r8=fffff8a0001fe550[/COLOR]  r9=0000000000000004 r10=0000000000000000
> r11=0000000000000100 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
> r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
> iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
> [COLOR=Red]nt!ExpScanGeneralLookasideList+0xa0[/COLOR]:
> fffff800`0387a25b 418b40d8        [COLOR=Indigo]mov[/COLOR]     eax,dword [COLOR=Blue]ptr[/COLOR] [[COLOR=DarkGreen]r8[/COLOR]-28h] ds:fffff8a0`001fe528=00000081
> 
> We fail moving a pointer in the *r8 *register every time, all occurring in *nt!ExpScanGeneralLookasideList*. With that said, this is absolutely a software issue.
> 
> *--------------------------*
> 
> Taking a look at the loaded modules list, I see a few problematic programs:
> 
> *1. *Uninstall Glary Utilities ASAP.
> 
> *2. *Uninstall EaseUS Todo Backup ASAP! The amount of times I've seen this software cause crashes in various ways is unbelievable.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Patrick


Thank you so much for the input Patrick, I will try this and report back as soon as I return home from work.

Have a good day,
Alex


----------



## Patrick

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

My pleasure, Alex.

I look forward to your update!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ajskyman

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

I ended up returning home for the lunch hour and uninstalled the two programs you recommended. I have since put it into standby two times to test it and no problems! Thank you so much for taking the time to help me. I will check back in a few days with a final update just to be sure that the problem doesn't return (although I can't foresee why it would). Now all I have to do is return it to it's 4.5GHz speed and reinstall avast.:dance:

Thanks again,
Alex


----------



## Patrick

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

Glad to hear, I look forward to your final update.

I would wait and see if the problem has fully disappeared before attempting to do the overclock + avast! installation.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ajskyman

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*



Patrick said:


> I would wait and see if the problem has fully disappeared before attempting to do the overclock + avast! installation.


Good idea, I will leave the system as it is for a while.


----------



## Patrick

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

Great, let me know how everything goes.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ajskyman

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

- UPDATE -
Well, avast has been back on for a few days and I am still BSOD free!
Going to return to 4.5GHz tonight.

Looks like I'm in the clear. Thanks again for your time and help Patrick!


----------



## Patrick

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal ntoskrnl.exe*

My pleasure, good luck with your overclock!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Woolpit

Good day! Same problem like at ajskyman
1 time the problem occurred when you exit from the game Crazy Machines, the second time discovered BSOD when he came to the computer after walking  










Any thoughts about the cause) Avira Antivirus installed


----------

